# Raw Power Zeus Series 8.4V 500W Unregulated!!



## huffnpuff

Flippin'el!

Actually rated to 0.1 Ohm@8.4V. That's over 700 Watts!!! Sounds Hectic, but the 8.4V means higher power at lower amps ( 1 Ohm@8.4V pushes 70 Watts at only 8.4 Amps. I think the 0.5 Atlantis/Kanger tanks at 8.4V will detonate at the 141 Watts being pushed through them  )

Time for some BIG coils. Crazy brute force at $99.

http://rawpowermods.com/zeus_box_unregulated_mod_500_watt
or their eBay store:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raw-Power-Z...ompetition-500-watt-Unregulated-/231426267742

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Anyone else see this happening?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ollie

https://www.etsy.com/listing/215200743/zeus-box-raw-power-mechanical-mod-500?ref=market


----------



## Sir Vape

no no no

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley

This is gonna end bad!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie




----------



## Arthster

I can just see a pair of lips burnt to the drip top tip... That was embarrassing . 

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie

Arthster said:


> I can just see a pair of lips burnt to the drip top tip... That was embarrassing .
> 
> View attachment 18876​



Not going on the wishlist @Arthster

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> Not going on the wishlist @Arthster



Of course it is...right above the Nuclear Bomb I have on there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie

free3dom said:


> Of course it is...right above the Nuclear Bomb I have on there



We should totally comission tony stark to put that thing in his chest into a box mod... Hell, Hook it up and run your whole house off of it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Oliver Barry said:


> Not going on the wishlist @Arthster



Not this one no. if I want to vape at 300w Ill drip on the stove plates.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Or stick my finger in my eye... Im sure it will burn just as much


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> We should totally comission tony stark to put that thing in his chest into a box mod... Hell, Hook it up and run your whole house off of it!



I am Iron Vape

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

Looks like im not the only one thinking of this!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 18884
> 
> 
> Looks like im not the only one thinking of this!



WISHLIST!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 18884
> 
> 
> Looks like im not the only one thinking of this!



Brilliant...I just hope the insides match the outside...would be a shame if that is on a 20W mod (rocking a mPT3 )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

free3dom said:


> Brilliant...I just hope the insides match the outside...would be a shame if that is on a 20W mod (rocking a mPT3 )



Actually, that looks like an MPV... I might be wrong though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Oliver Barry said:


> Actually, that looks like an MPV... I might be wrong though!



Nope I want to agree with you on that one. you can just make out the screen on the right hand side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Arthster said:


> Nope I want to agree with you on that one. you can just make out the screen on the right hand side.



And the chrome top with the 4 screws! lol... 11w, thats just madness!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

